# New camera!  um...who can I blame for this one?



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, actually this one was a little off-the-cuff surprise from my hubby.    :heart:    So no one to blame at TPF.

Here's the new baby:







A Zeiss-Ikon Contaflex BC.   In excellent working condition AND he snagged an extra lens for me, too!   I think there are four (?) total interchangable lenses that came with this model and of course I plan on snagging them all.   I know I want the wide angle.     

It's a shutter-priority camera, different than anything else I own.   My main nitpick is that once switching to manual mode, the f-stop numbers are completely worn off, so I am going by click-feel and having to count down.   But everything works perfectly, and he's clean as a whistle.  

This camera is built like a brick!!   Has impressive bit of heft and great solid feel to it.   I am so smitten I can hardly put it down.   Film's not out yet - it's been raining.   But I'll post when I do (more pictures of Terri's house -woo hoo!).


----------



## oriecat (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh that is a beauty!!  Can't wait to see what you do with it.

My Widelux should be here on Friday.  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Feb 23, 2005)

Oh, you ordered it, then!!    :thumbup:   Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 23, 2005)

Beautiful.  I think the Contaflex is one of the first 35mm cameras used by Ansel Adams.  At least he gives it some brief mention in The Camera.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 23, 2005)

Congrats Terri! Seems like you got a heck of a sweetie!!!! It's a keeper! :mrgreen:  And I was talking about your husband. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 



> My main nitpick is that once switching to manual mode, the f-stop numbers are completely worn off, so I am going by click-feel and having to count down. But everything works perfectly, and he's clean as a whistle.



Fixing the f stops numbers is pretty easy if they are engraved and not painted. Just get some black acrylic paint, smush some with your fingers down the engraved numbers and then wipe the area clean with a rag. Make sure the lens is totally clean before the acrylic can set in. Let dry a day and you're set, you have a brand new set of very visible numbers.

On the other hand, if they are painted... :thumbdown:   You'll have to go by the click feel. But as far as I remember Zeiss didn't paint their numbers on lenses, they engraved them.

Let me know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2005)

> On the other hand, if they are painted...  You'll have to go by the click feel. But as far as I remember Zeiss didn't paint their numbers on lenses, they engraved them.


Nope, they were painted on and have worn off to shiny metal.   It IS a bit of a drag, since I like to shoot manual a lot.   My brain already went over pretty much the procedure you described up there, while still wishing the #s were engraved, because there'd be little problem then.  Meh.  

I have been wondering about making my own little marks.   I'm not panting over it, but wondering if, at some point, I could use one of those ultra fine-tipped markers to put the #s in.   My husband is of the opinion it's ill-advised.   Do you guys have an opinion?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 24, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Nope, they were painted on and have worn off to shiny metal. It IS a bit of a drag, since I like to shoot manual a lot. My brain already went over pretty much the procedure you described up there, while still wishing the #s were engraved, because there'd be little problem then. Meh.
> 
> I have been wondering about making my own little marks. I'm not panting over it, but wondering if, at some point, I could use one of those ultra fine-tipped markers to put the #s in. My husband is of the opinion it's ill-advised. Do you guys have an opinion?


 

Wha...? Cheap bastards! :mrgreen: 

Using fine tip permanent markers won't hurt the lens, you can always wipe it out with alcohol.


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2005)

> Wha...? Cheap bastards!


Well, it WAS getting to be an expensive camera to produce during its day.   That's undoubtedly one of those "little" cost-savers they were trying towards the end.      Ya think??

I'm probably going to try to do that one of these days, unless I just get used to operating without them there before I find the time!


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2005)

Here are some from the first test roll.   I left it on shutter priority the whole time, tried various speeds to watch the light meter work and see what apertures it gave me.   It's so weird to me still, shutter priority.     

But check out the sharpness of my 50mm Zeiss lens - these are scanned from the negatives.   

The little town where I work, across from the bank:





Had to drop off a print for an exhibit I'm in, so brought the camera along:





The O-dog, watching me take house shots:





And there is no test roll without the house shot, of course (that's Brad at the end of the porch):


----------



## Karalee (Mar 3, 2005)

Well arent we a spoilt little chica  :greenpbl:  Congrats Terri, these look fab!


----------



## terri (Mar 3, 2005)

> Well arent we a spoilt little chica


um...yeah...I suppose I am.   :blushing:  But I do work hard to help support my habit!    :mrgreen: 

Now I am just looking forward to getting someplace other than work & home to take a picture!!


----------

